# What's on the way via UPS, USPS or FedEx?



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

...and which is your favorite shipper?

I have pallets and the Bates Hotel kit on the way (all the things I didn't find at the train show). That means full retail plus S&H.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a high question about the little things we treasure. 

I did find something at the train show (in the $2 bin) that has lit that tiny Sylvania inside my head. I got an ATLAS HO SCALE STATION PLATFORM KIT - 2 SECTIONS. The box graphics are mid to late 50s and the address on the printed material lists no zipcode. The parts and instructions inside the box are untouched. 

In your opinion, is something like this meant to finally be assembled after all these years or should it be left in its natural two dollar state?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

OK...Kane-tuck...it's 2 AM and I'm in the spray paint (for medicinal purposes only). Third Shift, a fine time for high ideas...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I build my old kits. I save the old boxes only because I have the room. I first check and see if I can find the kit easily on the Internet. If it is there I build it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you know anything about rubber molds you can duplicate the whole works.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Waiting for my nce power cab to show up from modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Let see where do I begin.
digitrax zephyr xtra for Smallville
ut4 throttle to accompany the previous
3pk open hoppers for the coffee table layout
Model power gravel depot for coffee table
bulldozer for coffe table
And finally ho scale theater for my Smallville layout


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15834
> 
> 
> View attachment 15835
> ...


 I say slap it together. It looks just like the one I use on my Smallville layout, just an older box.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in a lull right now with absolutely nothing on the way to my porch. 
My wife will wonder what's wrong with me since I get at least three packages in a "normal" week.
Don't much care between USPS, UPS, or FedEx. They all do a decent job around here. My mail lady brings it to the door if it won't fit into the mailbox.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Favorite shipper? The one that brings me the neatest train stuff of course!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

We are having a train party for Sheryl this weekend. She's on the rebound from her last bout with chemo. The family and friends not coming have already mailed her presents. Yesterday, she got ANOTHER Bachmann Plasticville Kit; the hamburger stand. I will put it and the Altas piece together and hopefully have them ready and on the tracks (or near-ready on the bench) for Saturday's shivaree. Hobby Lobby is about a mile from here...I do have a new right hip...but the model section had no Testors enamel paint in earthtones (terra cotta, terquoise) so I need to try the dollhouse section. I will try to be discrete...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

The hardware store is closer and a big can of Rustolium is cheaper...


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

There is a zip code showing on the side of the box lid so that makes it mid-60's or later. Build away, they made many of 'em. Have a great party!

Incoming here is a scale lumber yard's worth of scratch-building stock of all sorts in styrene and wood so we can get a good idea of what's what. Hopefully it's three, four or more structures' worth, since it cost $130. That thin wood is spendy! 

I tried and couldn't cut it that thin reliably on the saw. Not as small as 1/16 x 1/8 anyway. The bigger test cuts I made just fly down the blade opening and vary too much. Maybe with a slding saw table and Incra jig, but not with my 1950's Monkey Wards table saw and 11" blade.

We like USPS. Better survival rate on the fossils we ship.

-Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Good eye on the zipcode. It looks nice, so far. The luggage scale and cart are waiting on me.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hobby Lobby is great! I visited one just last week for the first time. They are new to the area. I got two diferent size packages of wood.:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know how it will come but I ordered a bunch from Con Cor.
They are having a yard sale. I hope I get all I ordered. 6 tractor
and trailers, 5 stand alone trailers, 5 40ft containers, and a u-haul truck.
Tractor and trailers retail of 14.95 sale price of 4.99. If this order goes well I should put in a second order.


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

T-Man said:


> Hobby Lobby is great! I visited one just last week for the first time. They are new to the area. I got two diferent size packages of wood.:thumbsup:


Thanks, we shop there too and will check it out next time we go to the big city. We don't get there too often, so I went with mail delivery and I could use my paypal fun money.  I ordered both 1/16 and 1/32 thick by 1/8, that's pretty tiny and I wouldn't expect to find that in a bagged assortment. But I also ordered the odds 'n' ends bags just for fill-in stuff. I went with Hobbylinc.com as they had everything I was looking to try at what seemed a reasonable price. Being new at this, I may have overpaid, but lots of other websites were out of stock on too many of the items and I wanted to avoid multiple small orders.

Oughta keep Sandy and me busy awhile!

-Ed


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well currently I should have an MTH PA-1/PB-1 set coming in the mail and possibly some other engines. I have no clue who the shipper will be but personally I prefer USPS because for some magical reason no matter what my packages get to my door just three days after shipping which is a whopping two days quicker than UPS and I have not had anything from FedEx in a long time so I don't even know there shipping times anymore.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tdeuwaite,

Just out of curiosity, why didn't you make your own pallets, rather than order them? It seems to me they'd be pretty easy to fab out of a few small planks of wood.

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

mopac said:


> I don't know how it will come but I ordered a bunch from Con Cor.
> They are having a yard sale. I hope I get all I ordered. 6 tractor
> and trailers, 5 stand alone trailers, 5 40ft containers, and a u-haul truck.
> Tractor and trailers retail of 14.95 sale price of 4.99. If this order goes well I should put in a second order.


links??? looks like my shopping list just grew again


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try this:

http://www.con-cor.com/YardSale/Rt66page1.htm

I think they are behind updating whats on sale. They confirmed my order
but not what I will be getting. They are probably out of some of the sale
items. So don't be surprised if you don't get everything. Good prices.


----------

